# Hitting On A Girl With Male Training Partner [Possibly Boyfriend]?/Hitting on a girl in the gym?



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

What is your opinion of this, hitting on girls in the gym, whether they are alone/with a guy or their girls?

I usually pay no mind to girls in the gym, but this hot as f**k tanned chick came the other day with some mug, had dat ass and was doing deadlifts [sumo though, sigh]. My question is if the BF wasn't there one time or was absent for a while, would I be wrong to hit on her? What is your opinion of hitting on girls in the gym? We made eye contact with each other twice while she was with him but then looked away on both occasions, I was trying to stay in the zone but I ain't even gonna front, I was heavily drawn to her. Can't read the signals yet, but yeah, what 's your take on hitting on girls in the gym?

Looked similar to this but younger


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shes with someone, she may just be looking at you because she thinks you are attractive.

Doesn't mean shes gonna dump him.

I look at women and smile at them , doesnt mean I want to take them out.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Shes with someone, she may just be looking at you because she thinks you are attractive.
> 
> Doesn't mean shes gonna dump him.
> 
> I look at women and smile at them , doesnt mean I want to take them out.


exactly a above

Keep on working out m8, if she interested you will know,


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Cheers bros, I may try steal her if the opportunity presents itself, we'll see how things unfold.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Might have recognized you from some of your music videos


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cheers bros, I may try steal her if the opportunity presents itself, we'll see how things unfold.


and if shes willing to be stolen from him then shes willing to be stolen from you.

Food for thought.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cheers bros, I may try steal her if the opportunity presents itself, we'll see how things unfold.


Pretty sure that's a crime but good luck nonetheless.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

She was looking at you wondering if you lift


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

What do you mean?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll f**k all of them xx


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> and if shes willing to be stolen from him then shes willing to be stolen from you.
> 
> Food for thought.


Don't intend on marrying her, but yes good shout and very true.



DLChappers said:


> Pretty sure that's a crime but good luck nonetheless.


What can I say, I like a challenge and being mischievous :thumb



FelonE said:


> She was looking at you wondering if you lift


lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I trained my Mrs some little plebs were eyeing her up.

.....I asked what they're looking at.....nothing apparently. .....yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to beat up the other male and assert yourself as the new alpha. Saw it on tele once.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You sound like a cock but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> What do you mean?


Howling!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You sound like you want cock but you gotta do what you gotta do.


Fixed


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You sound like a cock but you gotta do what you gotta do.


Lol, cut him some slack he young, a standing c0ck has got no concience lads, lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Howling!!!


One time


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

doesn't anyone go gym any more to, y'know, train?!

would explain why so many avi's are of pics other than user's physique.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cheers bros, I may try steal her if the opportunity presents itself, we'll see how things unfold.


if she was younger than the bird in the pic then id stop eye fcukin her unless u want added to the register for xmas


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

never try and pull a bird in the gym

just something not right about it

you misread her being polite for her wanting to pull you, you say something, she tells you where to go, then she feels a bit awkward about being there or maybe going back

could you imagine being complained about to the manager as a sex pest in the gym? you wouldnt feel too great

no matter how fit the bird i doubt very much any bird is going to the gym looking to pull, don't think i've ever heard of a girl that wasn't with a group of friends, or already knows loads of people down there going down to the gym hoping to get pulled by some random bloke, if a girls in the gym on her own no matter how fit she looks she just wants to train bruv, leave well alone


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

*sigh*

Concentrate on training..

The fact you know she has a boyfriend makes you a bit of a bell3nd wanting to possibly progress the situation.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

rd88 said:


> doesn't anyone go gym any more to, y'know, train?!
> 
> would explain why so many avi's are of pics other than user's physique.


If a 9/10 walked into your gym that was just your type, you wouldn't be the lease bit distracted?



Heavyassweights said:


> if she was younger than the bird in the pic then id stop eye fcukin her unless u want added to the register for xmas


lo girl in that pic looks 26 FFS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

rd88 said:


> doesn't anyone go gym any more to, y'know, train?!
> 
> would explain why so many avi's are of pics other than user's physique.


solid post


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> never try and pull a bird in the gym
> 
> just something not right about it
> 
> ...


this is the most accurate thing iv read on here!! ( but I'm still not keen on u for trying to get bk with ex)

this is true though I don't know what makes u men think a girl in the gym wants to pull..most girls think there's the odd fit bloke at the gym but it's usually just that...iv never in 5 yrs at the same gym heard any women / friends in the changing room discuss a fit bloke they fancied actually in the gym! Most chat is a bloke they met Saturday night. So where do u guys get this mis informed idea from...


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Could be her male friend or trainer. IME it often is. Nothing to lose being friendly and testing the waters. Doubt you have the balls for it if you had to make a forum thread asking for permission


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

iamyou said:


> Could be her male friend or trainer. IME it often is. Nothing to lose being friendly and testing the waters. Doubt you have the balls for it if you had to make a forum thread asking for permission


I just wanted a different perspective of what people thought, don't underestimate me brah. But yes, like I said - if the opportunity presents itself I'll 'test the waters' and see what she's sayin'.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I just wanted a different perspective of what people thought, don't underestimate me brah. But yes, like I said - if the opportunity presents itself I'll 'test the waters' and see what she's sayin'.


Put it this way, if the females partner was me......you'd be in trouble.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Translation:

A person I vaguely know told me about a workout he had a couple weeks back. He mentioned there was a mildly attractive female there.

From that point onwards I have been fantastically fascinating about what it would feel like to step foot in a gym, but my procrastination is too overwhelming.

Anywhoo, I've drank a few beers in my bedroom and in my head this incredibly hot piece of pussy from tinker never-land gym's R us wants my shizzle. I'm going to charm her away from handsome hench boyfriend on my next imaginary visit and cream her filthy!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> this is the most accurate thing iv read on here!! ( but I'm still not keen on u for trying to get bk with ex)


I DID NOT WANT TO GET BACK.....................ah fcuk it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> You need to beat up the other male and assert yourself as the new alpha. Saw it on tele once.


Then the female will roll over and take your seed, in front of all the other females.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I'll f**k all of them xx


you're a dirty boy.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She was looking at you wondering if you lift





Plate said:


> What do you mean?


I love you guys


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Put it this way, if the females partner was me......you'd be in trouble.


Fcuking ditto.

Op - You're asking for a slap with sly behaviour like this. I understand the attraction, but leave well alone.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

If you're trying it at the gym, you've gotta be a right sleaze imo.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

You should give her a note with a tear off slip. Something like:

Do you like me?

[ ] Yes

[ ] No


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> this is the most accurate thing iv read on here!! ( but I'm still not keen on u for trying to get bk with ex)
> 
> this is true though I don't know what makes u men think a girl in the gym wants to pull..most girls think there's the odd fit bloke at the gym but it's usually just that...iv never in 5 yrs at the same gym heard any women / friends in the changing room discuss a fit bloke they fancied actually in the gym! Most chat is a bloke they met Saturday night. So where do u guys get this mis informed idea from...


A girl goes to our gym , happily married with kids, no intention of copping off with anyone, but f**k me does she love the attention, tits out bouncing around on jogging machines , full make up, smiling at everyone and staring.

Shes just stroking her ego, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so you were staring at her and she gave you that polite smile thing women do as if to say "f**k you looking at creepy c**t"


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Plate said:


> What do you mean?


is it to late for him to say sorry


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> so you were staring at her and she gave you that polite smile thing women do as if to say "f**k you looking at creepy c**t"


lol, actually I blank her completely because I know it winds her up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

banzi said:


> lol, actually I blank her completely because I know it winds her up.


that was aimed at op


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> A girl goes to our gym , happily married with kids, no intention of copping off with anyone, but f**k me does she love the attention, tits out bouncing around on jogging machines , full make up, smiling at everyone and staring.
> 
> Shes just stroking her ego, nothing wrong with that at all.


I don't believe u blank her...I think ur the 'dosnt move head but slides eyes to the right' type  that's not blanking.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I don't believe u blank her...I think ur the 'dosnt move head but slides eyes to the right' type  that's not blanking.


I look straight through her, I have nodded on the odd occasion as not to be totally rude ,but no smile.

most of the guys in the gym fawn over her, its pathetic.

I tend not to give people the time of day who are full of themselves, I used to always talk to what people would describe as "the ugly mate" if any stuck up stunners were with them, always gets their goat.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Ignore them OP, any woman who goes to the gym is clearly there for one reason only; she is in season and has selected you to sire her children.

I can't believe all the playa haters in this thread.

Jealousy is a most unattractive trait, people! :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I look straight through her, I have nodded on the odd occasion as not to be totally rude ,but no smile.
> 
> most of the guys in the gym fawn over her, its pathetic.
> 
> I tend not to give people the time of day who are full of themselves, I used to always talk to what people would describe as "the ugly mate" if any stuck up stunners were with them, always gets their goat.


lol..I know exactly what u mean...I smile at the fat guys and look the other way with the fitties...coming next to me flexing in the mirror...ohhhh god I cant stand that. There lines are always predictable too. And the 'she's pretending she dosnt want it' chat to their mate when my iPod has stopped but head phones still on. :nono: I can hearrrrrrr uuuuuuuu


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> lol..I know exactly what u mean...I smile at the fat guys and look the other way with the fitties...coming next to me flexing in the mirror...ohhhh god I cant stand that. There lines are always predictable too. And the 'she's pretending she dosnt want it' chat to their mate when my iPod has stopped but head phones still on. :nono: I can hearrrrrrr uuuuuuuu


: ) Im the fat guy....


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> What is your opinion of this, hitting on girls in the gym, whether they are alone/with a guy or their girls?
> 
> I usually pay no mind to girls in the gym, but this hot as f**k tanned chick came the other day with some mug, had dat ass and was doing deadlifts [sumo though, sigh]. My question is if the BF wasn't there one time or was absent for a while, would I be wrong to hit on her? What is your opinion of hitting on girls in the gym? We made eye contact with each other twice while she was with him but then looked away on both occasions, I was trying to stay in the zone but I ain't even gonna front, I was heavily drawn to her. Can't read the signals yet, but yeah, what 's your take on hitting on girls in the gym?
> 
> Looked similar to this but younger


dude don't you get rejected enough in the bar/pub/club already!?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

banzi said:


> I look straight through her, I have nodded on the odd occasion as not to be totally rude ,but no smile.
> 
> most of the guys in the gym fawn over her, its pathetic.
> 
> I tend not to give people the time of day who are full of themselves, I used to always talk to what people would describe as "the ugly mate" if any stuck up stunners were with them, always gets their goat.


Man after my own heart. I NEVER give attention to those that blatantly want/expect it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> : ) Im the fat guy....


yh I'd smile ...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

rarely see woman in my gym, it shows in town on a Weekend too.. The only thing that's slim is the pickings..


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> What is your opinion of this, hitting on girls in the gym, whether they are alone/with a guy or their girls?
> 
> I usually pay no mind to girls in the gym, but this hot as f**k tanned chick came the other day with some mug, had dat ass and was doing deadlifts [sumo though, sigh]. My question is if the BF wasn't there one time or was absent for a while, would I be wrong to hit on her? What is your opinion of hitting on girls in the gym? *We made eye contact with each other twice* while she was with him but then looked away on both occasions, I was trying to stay in the zone but I ain't even gonna front, I was heavily drawn to her. Can't read the signals yet, but yeah, what 's your take on hitting on girls in the gym?
> 
> Looked similar to this but younger


Wow, things must be getting serious.

Sounds like a car crash waiting to happen.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Pretty sure that's a crime but good luck nonetheless.


Hes used to it wasn't the original poster charged with drunken driving, resisting arrest and driving without a valid license after police saw the pop star street racing in a yellow Lamborghini in Miami on January 23.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> yh I'd smile ...


Might even show you my guns... both of them


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> so you were staring at her and she gave you that polite smile thing women do as if to say "f**k you looking at creepy c**t"


lmao no.

1) I was doing triceps pulldowns, heavy and in the zone, and then did a drop set lighter set to blast them out. I randomly look up infront of me for a second and her head is fully turned around looking at me, her bf was doing calves right next to her. I wasn't making any noise either so she had no reason to look.

2) Doing dips and she's doing deadlifts. I get off the dip machine and again as I look up ahead I quickly make eye contact with her and then she looks away, lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lmao no.
> 
> 1) I was doing triceps pulldowns, heavy and in the zone, and then did a drop set lighter set to blast them out. I randomly look up infront of me for a second and her head is fully turned around looking at me, her bf was doing calves right next to her. I wasn't making any noise either so she had no reason to look.
> 
> 2) Doing dips and she's doing deadlifts. I get off the dip machine and again as I look up ahead I quickly make eye contact with her and then she looks away, lol.


its not everyday you see bieber in the gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lmao no.
> 
> 1) I was doing triceps pulldowns, heavy and in the zone, and then did a drop set lighter set to blast them out. I randomly look up infront of me for a second and her head is fully turned around looking at me, her bf was doing calves right next to her. I wasn't making any noise either so she had no reason to look.
> 
> 2) Doing dips and she's doing deadlifts. I get off the dip machine and again as I look up ahead I quickly make eye contact with her and then she looks away, lol.


She's critiquing your form and the fact what you think is heavy isn't heavy for her


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

The hate is strong in this one. :lol:

edit: that was supposed to be at felonE ^


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The hate is strong in this one. :lol:


Ask for her number next time shes in, will eliminate all doubt you have or it could end up the bf could elimante you.

We need pics ASAP to see if this venture is worthwhile.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Might even show you my guns... both of them


ok but do one at a time ...I like the suspense


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ok but do one at a time ...I like the suspense


Ok il do it slow, not too slow though I wouldn't want to get cramp..

and you say BOOM when I flex yea?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ok il do it slow, not too slow though I wouldn't want to get cramp..
> 
> and you say BOOM when I flex yea?


lol..will do..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The hate is strong in this one.
> 
> edit: that was supposed to be at felonE ^


If she's got a bloke you should show respect.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> If she's got a bloke you should show respect.


im not the one cheating(if it were to escalate). So I'm not in the wrong.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> im not the one cheating(if it were to escalate). So I'm not in the wrong.


homewrecker


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> im not the one cheating(if it were to escalate). So I'm not in the wrong.


Sooooo.......let's say for example you sleep with my Mrs lol do you think I'd think 'well he's not cheating so he's not in the wrong'? Or do you think I'd drag you out ya mums house and take ya jaw off?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

herc said:


> homewrecker


Have been before yes, let's see if I can do it again with this chick.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sooooo.......let's say for example you sleep with my Mrs lol do you think I'd think 'well he's not cheating so he's not in the wrong'? Or do you think I'd drag you out ya mums house and take ya jaw off?


why would you be mad at the guy fu**ing your wife? You should congratulate him for exposing your Mrs for the slut that she is and now you don't have to waste anymore time with her. He/I did you a favour.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> why would you be mad at the guy fu**ing your wife? You should congratulate him for exposing your Mrs for the slut that she is and now you don't have to waste anymore time with her. He/I did you a favour.


Really? Can see you getting yourself in trouble son.....good luck lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

banzi said:


> Shes with someone, she may just be looking at you because she thinks you are attractive.
> 
> Doesn't mean shes gonna dump him.
> 
> I look at women and smile at them , doesnt mean I want to take them out.


They won't get out of their cars in safari parks, mate.

Just be happy with fapping on their windscreens.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Really? Can see you getting yourself in trouble son.....good luck lol


Thanks. Fingers crossed. And i'm sure I could take him.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> wish me luck.


Remember......good head and foot movement


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Remember......good head and foot movement


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Thanks. Fingers crossed. And i'm sure I could take him.


Is it worth it though. Plenty of single girls about.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Is it worth it though. Plenty of single girls about.


it probably won't go anywhere anyway man. Worth trying though. You only live once


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> it probably won't go anywhere anyway man. Worth trying though. You only live once


Sigh. ....I tried

Laugh if after all this she tells you to p1ss off lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> why would you be mad at the guy fu**ing your wife? You should congratulate him for exposing your Mrs for the slut that she is and now you don't have to waste anymore time with her. He/I did you a favour.


@felone how can u not agree though? He has a point if he's single.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> @felone how can u not agree though? He has a point if he's single.


You sisters should stick together.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> What is your opinion of this, hitting on girls in the gym, whether they are alone/with a guy or their girls?
> 
> I usually pay no mind to girls in the gym, but this hot as f**k tanned chick came the other day with some mug, had dat ass and was doing deadlifts [sumo though, sigh]. My question is if the BF wasn't there one time or was absent for a while, would I be wrong to hit on her? What is your opinion of hitting on girls in the gym? We made eye contact with each other twice while she was with him but then looked away on both occasions, I was trying to stay in the zone but I ain't even gonna front, I was heavily drawn to her. Can't read the signals yet, but yeah, what 's your take on hitting on girls in the gym?
> 
> ...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OP you're stupid. What are you going to do, chat her up while some guy who might be her boyfriend is in the gym with her?

Next week's thread by OP: "Got grabbed by the neck by some hench guy in the gym toilets who told me to stop staring at his girlfriend and making her uncomfortable. What should I do?"


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Also if he's sumo deadlifting make sure you sumo dealift righ t next to him pile on more weight and make sure your bar bangs into his to intimidate him


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

There will be 4 hits..

op hitting on this chick

her fella hitting him

Him hitting the deck

and the ambulance hitting 90


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> You sisters should stick together.


but not in this case


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Mate, If the magic is to happen, it will. I would not force nothing other than repetitions.

Saying this and now drop the bloody cell in the gym, shut up and fk*ng squat until you cant bleeming walk.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

If i was this girls fella me an you would be rolling round tha gym punchin f**k out of each other very soon


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> old school classic


her fella is going to hit him so hard and fast he will think he's surrounded..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> @felone how can u not agree though? He has a point if he's single.


So you wouldn't mind a girl trying to fvxk your bloke?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

On a related note was talkin to my mate bout girls makin eye contact in gym he thinks it means its on i myself think most of the time there lookin to see if

"tha fookin lad still staring at me "


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Just because someone looks at you a couple of times, doesn't mean they want to fvck you. Too many wishful thinkers around.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Miles heavier, he was deadlfting 100kg, I'm not that far off 6 plates lol. I'm probably one of the strongest guys in the gym for my size, people always come up to me and ask me if I'm a powerlifter now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> why would you be mad at the guy fu**ing your wife? You should congratulate him for exposing your Mrs for the slut that she is and now you don't have to waste anymore time with her. He/I did you a favour.


Looking forward to meet yours...

You can come to train too


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I wouldn't get with a girl I didn't feel I could 100% trust.She'd reject you in a heartbeat, my last bird had guys come on to her regularly and I had girls come on to me, that's how the world works. You resist the temptation and keep going.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Jeez there's a bunch of needy mother****ers here. If you have a slut for a girlfriend you can't fight off all the dicks she wants to suck. Guys approach mine all the time and they get blown the f**k out hard. Love hearing these stories. I'd be worried if nobody paid attention to her. We don't train together though and not even in the same gym at the moment.

Talking to other people is normal. Nobody is going to start a fight because you made a funny comment or said hi to his girlfriend. Nobody batshit crazy I mean. That's the most insecure and pathetic way to handle it and you're surely going to lose your missus eventually.

If I was single and see a girl I really like I would prefer getting rejected over not even trying all day long. Missed opportunities and what ifs eat you up.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So you wouldn't mind a girl trying to fvxk your bloke?


no one would like it but they have a point. It's your mrs in the wrong the man fu**ing her has no loyalty towards you so why not. As op said they'd be doing you a favour by exposing the slosh pot.

If it was a mate then that's a different story


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

iamyou said:


> Jeez there's a bunch of needy mother****ers here. If you have a slut for a girlfriend you can't fight off all the dicks she wants to suck. *Guys approach mine all the time and they get blown .* Love hearing these stories. I'd be worried if nobody paid attention to her. We don't train together though and not even in the same gym at the moment.
> 
> Talking to other people is normal. Nobody is going to start a fight because you made a funny comment or said hi to his girlfriend. Nobody batshit crazy I mean. That's the most insecure and pathetic way to handle it and you're surely going to lose your missus eventually.
> 
> If I was single and see a girl I really like I would prefer getting rejected over not even trying all day long. Missed opportunities and what ifs eat you up.


fixed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Miles heavier, he was deadlfting 100kg, I'm not that far off 6 plates lol. I'm probably one of the strongest guys in the gym for my size, people always come up to me and ask me if I'm a powerlifter now.


6 plates as in 140 :lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> 6 plates as in 140 :lol:


Nice try. 140 is still more than most anyway lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Nice try. 140 is still more than most anyway lol.


There's small ladies in my gym that lift that srs


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> There's small ladies in my gym that lift that srs


Yeah there's a few at my gym that lift it to, couple are powerlifters though, but still rather impressive to me. Never seen a female do 4 plates. That'll be very impressive the day I see that.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

140kg is a decent competition lift for a female. You lot must have the powerlifting community of females at your gym lol.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> 140kg is a decent competition lift for a female. You lot must have the powerlifting community of females at your gym lol.


i go to a hardcore gym so yeah.

2 of the women that lift the weight look pretty hench though and weigh a considerable amount. And as I said I know one was a gbpf powerlifter. Not sure about the other hench girl. Have only see one light/normal looking female lift that weight which impresses me alot more.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> i go to a hardcore gym so yeah.
> 
> 2 of the women that lift the weight look pretty hench though and weigh a considerable amount. And as I said I know one was a gbpf powerlifter. Not sure about the other hench girl. Have only see one light/normal looking female lift that weight which impresses me alot more.


hows it feel to lift like a girl


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> hows it feel to lift like a girl


You clearly didn't read the posts before. I can lift alot more than that brah, was just stating how most people can't even deadlift that.

Seen girls squat 2 plates for several reps which I know most you guys can't do ￼ (the voting poll proved that) so actually - most you guys are getting outlifted by girls.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You clearly didn't read the posts before. I can lift alot more than that brah, was just stating how most people can't even deadlift that.
> 
> Seen girls squat 2 plates for several reps which I know most you guys can't do ￼ (the voting poll proved that) so actually - most you guys are getting outlifted by girls.


not me , i bench more than most guys deadlift on here :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> not me , i bench more than most guys deadlift on here


I can db curl 14kg......come at me brah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I can db curl 14kg......come at me brah


do you wear gloves and carry a purse


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> do you wear gloves and carry a purse


Yes......yes I do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Yes......yes I do


make sure they match


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> make sure they match


Obviously. ....I'm not a fvxking maniac


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> What is your opinion of this, hitting on girls in the gym, whether they are alone/with a guy or their girls?
> 
> I usually pay no mind to girls in the gym, but this hot as f**k tanned chick came the other day with some mug, had dat ass and was doing deadlifts [sumo though, sigh]. My question is if the BF wasn't there one time or was absent for a while, would I be wrong to hit on her? What is your opinion of hitting on girls in the gym? We made eye contact with each other twice while she was with him but then looked away on both occasions, I was trying to stay in the zone but I ain't even gonna front, I was heavily drawn to her. Can't read the signals yet, but yeah, what 's your take on hitting on girls in the gym?
> 
> Looked similar to this but younger


Fap and get calm


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> 140kg is a decent competition lift for a female. You lot must have the powerlifting community of females at your gym lol.


the women at my gym 1rm the 6ft bar.

You see her struggling with the 7ft one and you know she's srs lifter.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Test-e said:


> the women at my gym 1rm the 6ft bar.
> 
> You see her struggling with the 7ft one and you know she's srs lifter.


Virgin or fitness first?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Virgin or fitness first?


pure gym. :lol:

Was 25 a month so once I've finished maxing their cable machines the other pumping iron one down the road is 42 and I'll go there.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Test-e said:


> pure gym. :lol:
> 
> Was 25 a month so once I've finished maxing their cable machines the other pumping iron one down the road is 42 and I'll go there.


Surprised if they have plates there to put on the bars. Our pure gym is £10-15pm lol.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Surprised if they have plates there to put on the bars. Our pure gym is £10-15pm lol.


haha, you'll be lucky. Nobody reracks anything.

I don't need it for free weights. Got a nice home setup.

Just for leg isolation and back, good luck training chest at that place.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

theres a girl in my gym who can squat 210kgee....beat that.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

mal said:


> theres a girl in my gym who can squat 210kgee....beat that.


I squat heavier.

do I win?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

barksie said:


> exactly a above
> 
> Keep on working out m8, if she interested you will know,


i can safely say you havent had many female encounters i bet with that technichque lols


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Test-e said:


> I squat heavier.
> 
> do I win?


immediate win brah.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So you wouldn't mind a girl trying to fvxk your bloke?


nope...how can u stop it


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> i can safely say you havent had many female encounters i bet with that technichque lols


 i dont go in the gym to knock fanny off m8, im there to work and not get distracted , you one of these guys that are stalking pussy in the gym,lolol, walking round in front of em admiring your abs in the mirror ?? lmao,


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> as a women if you put out everyday that would help wouldn't need to go elsewhere just my opinion


ur opinion sucks :whistling:


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

barksie said:


> i, you one of these guys that are stalking pussy in the gym,l lmao,


most women love to be stalked but pretend they dont makes them feel important


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> that's your problem, thinking it's your right and that to prevent someone whose supposed to be loyal to you from straying that you should do something you don't want to.
> 
> If you made your partner enjoy it or made her happy she'd want to without question. All lads who are like this can get to fcuk with their sense of entitlement.
> 
> Really getting old all the s**t talk on here, and puts you off putting any trust in a bloke regardless if most are only 'joking' trying to impress their internet friends.


Shut the f**k up and suck his dick


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Shut the f**k up and suck his dick


lmao


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> that's your problem, thinking it's your right and that to prevent someone whose supposed to be loyal to you from straying that you should do something you don't want to.
> 
> If you made your partner enjoy it or made her happy she'd want to without question. All lads who are like this can get to fcuk with their sense of entitlement.
> 
> Really getting old all the s**t talk on here, and puts you off putting any trust in a bloke regardless if most are only 'joking' trying to impress their internet friends.


i get what you mean, but I agree with big nath too, someone said something on here a while back and I can't remember who it was, Saying blokes are simple and it's simple to keep us happy, as long as the sack is empty and the belly is full that's all we need to be happy but get them the wrong way round and that's were the problems start, and it is true..

plus im a much better husband when I get it every night so it works both ways imo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> most women love to be stalked but pretend they dont makes them feel important


don't be a douche ...it's not becoming


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

If u guys think it's ok for a woman to f**k u and fulfill YOUR needs at every whim without a care whether she wants to or not ....change ur religion then that's part of the Muslim belief too...


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> most women love to be stalked but pretend they dont makes them feel important


you maaaad , lol


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> don't be a douche ...it's not becoming


come on skye666 you never play hard to get )) ?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> don't be a douche ...it's not becoming


also my ex loved to be dominated sexually but had a strong feminin personality that clashed and thats what turn me on about her so much i guess im abit sick making her go against her own will but showing her she enjoyed it so much at the same time, everyones different you like to dominate sexually i guess


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> If u guys think it's ok for a woman to f**k u and fulfill YOUR needs at every whim without a care whether she wants to or not ....change ur religion then that's part of the Muslim belief too...


i think you underestimate the amount of stuff blokes do when they dont want to do to it tho. do we want to help with the shopping, housework, go to endless family events, pretend we like her friends and family, discuss decorations and furnishings, talk for an hour as soon as we get home form work, take the dog for a walk in the rain, put the rubbish out at 6am, stop what ever were doing and remove spiders from random difficult to reach places, pick our clothes up off the bedroom floor etc etc etc..... nope, we dont, but we do it cos we love our partners and realise that their needs are important.

dont get me wrong, im not having a dig at you or all women in general but i think it is fair to say that some women have created situations where the only persons whos needs are important are the womans and they expect the bloke to accept that. i have friends whos partners wont even give them a blow job, let alone screw them, cos their too tired from work (erm, blokes work as well) and a 5min bit of effort is all it takes sometimes to keep the relationship balanced and happy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> *i think you underestimate the amount of stuff blokes do when they dont want to do to it tho. do we want to help with the shopping, housework, go to endless family events, pretend we like her friends and family, discuss decorations and furnishings, talk for an hour as soon as we get home form work, take the dog for a walk in the rain, put the rubbish out at 6am, stop what ever were doing and remove spiders from random difficult to reach places, pick our clothes up off the bedroom floor etc etc etc..... nope, we dont, but we do it cos we love our partners and realise that their needs are important.*
> 
> dont get me wrong, im not having a dig at you or all women in general but i think it is fair to say that some women have created situations where the only persons whos needs are important are the womans and they expect the bloke to accept that. i have friends whos partners wont even give them a blow job, let alone screw them, cos their too tired from work (erm, blokes work as well) and a 5min bit of effort is all it takes sometimes to keep the relationship balanced and happy


You should see a counsellor, its going to eat away at you.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> You should see a counsellor, its going to eat away at you.


  that was the shortered list! i could of gone on but didnt want to come accross as being ranty (think i failed on that one)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> *i think you underestimate the amount of stuff blokes do when they dont want to do* to it tho. do we want to help with the shopping, housework, go to endless family events, pretend we like her friends and family, discuss decorations and furnishings, talk for an hour as soon as we get home form work, take the dog for a walk in the rain, put the rubbish out at 6am, stop what ever were doing and remove spiders from random difficult to reach places, pick our clothes up off the bedroom floor etc etc etc..... nope, we dont, but we do it cos we love our partners and realise that their needs are important.
> 
> dont get me wrong, im not having a dig at you or all women in general but i think it is fair to say that some women have created situations where the only persons whos needs are important are the womans and they expect the bloke to accept that. i have friends whos partners wont even give them a blow job, let alone screw them, cos their too tired from work (erm, blokes work as well) and a 5min bit of effort is all it takes sometimes to keep the relationship balanced and happy


That's more or less what I typed then I just thought ah fvck it lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Just lol! How do you think food gets in the fridge, clothes in your wardrobe, dishes in the press, food on your plate. It all magically appears does it! HELP???? You can do all your own or help occasionally, your fairing better off just been asked to help and not made do your own.
> 
> Youll no doubt want her on the pill as well messing with her hormones instead of using protection, and never mind the times she wants it and you can't get it up.
> 
> It's kinda sad SOME grown men think like this.


food gets in the fridge when i carry the bags in from the car and we put it away (we do the shopping together). food gets on the plates after i cook it (i cook, she washes up), clothes get put in the wardrobe after i put them away (she does the washing, i hang it out to dry, we put our own stuff away), me and the missus have a very equal relationship in that respect, but we also both do alot for each other that we dont really want to do but do it cos were together (not sexual stuff).

as for the pill, thats her call, not mine, women do have their own mind you know and my missus has skills so not getting it up is never a problem. and tbh i find your post quite sexist as you seemed to assigned all the cooking and cleaning rolls to the woman and its kinda sad that SOME grown women still think like this in 2015


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Exactly how it should be. You were moaning about it in your previous post as if you shouldn't be doing anything because you don't want to. News flash most people don't enjoy it make or female but it has to be done end of. Your posts are contradicting, make up your mind.


nothing contradictory about my posts. i never said i didn't do any of it or that i shouldn't be doing any of it. i said that i do all that because i love my missus. i also pointed out that SOME women have created the situation where they* wont* do anything they don't want to do or dont feel like doing because they shouldn't have to. its women who are contradictory im afraid.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nope, the black and white stated that we do these things cos we love our partners and their needs are important to us. not as a favour. its not that complicated. the missus wants to do something, i do it to make her happy (whether i want to or not). i dont dig out heels in and complain about having to do things i dont feel like doing cos your right, reality dictates that somethings need doing and as soon as one half of the relationship loses graps of that, it all falls apart.

i think you underestimate the amount of stuff blokes do when they dont want to do to it tho. do we want to help with the shopping, housework, go to endless family events, pretend we like her friends and family, discuss decorations and furnishings, talk for an hour as soon as we get home form work, take the dog for a walk in the rain, put the rubbish out at 6am, stop what ever were doing and remove spiders from random difficult to reach places, pick our clothes up off the bedroom floor etc etc etc..... nope, we dont, *but we do it cos we love our partners and realise that their needs are important.*


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> and if shes willing to be stolen from him then shes willing to be stolen from you.
> 
> Food for thought.


Wise old owl hits the nail on the head.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> If u guys think it's ok for a woman to f**k u and fulfill YOUR needs at every whim without a care whether she wants to or not then your a real man not a womans man


the only woman i let treat me like a bitch is my mum !!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i think you underestimate the amount of stuff blokes do when they dont want to do to it tho. do we want to help with the shopping, housework, go to endless family events, pretend we like her friends and family, discuss decorations and furnishings, talk for an hour as soon as we get home form work, take the dog for a walk in the rain, put the rubbish out at 6am, stop what ever were doing and remove spiders from random difficult to reach places, pick our clothes up off the bedroom floor etc etc etc..... nope, we dont, but we do it cos we love our partners and realise that their needs are important.
> 
> dont get me wrong, im not having a dig at you or all women in general but i think it is fair to say that some women have created situations where the only persons whos needs are important are the womans and they expect the bloke to accept that. i have friends whos partners wont even give them a blow job, let alone screw them, cos their too tired from work (erm, blokes work as well) and a 5min bit of effort is all it takes sometimes to keep the relationship balanced and happy


fecking LOL....are u serious....

so if u don't wanna do any of that..don't ..i do all of the above myself


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> the only woman i let treat me like a bitch is my mum !!!


glad to hear it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> View attachment 118030
> 
> 
> Fml few tongue in cheek remarks and the world loses its fu**ing mind people need to lighten up


but was u serious when u said this?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Just lol! How do you think food gets in the fridge, clothes in your wardrobe, dishes in the press, food on your plate. It all magically appears does it! HELP???? You can do all your own or help occasionally, your fairing better off just been asked to help and not made do your own.
> 
> Youll no doubt want her on the pill as well messing with her hormones instead of using protection, and never mind the times she wants it and you can't get it up.
> 
> It's kinda sad SOME grown men think like this.


well well well.... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> food gets in the fridge when i carry the bags in from the car and we put it away (we do the shopping together). food gets on the plates after i cook it (i cook, she washes up), clothes get put in the wardrobe after i put them away (she does the washing, i hang it out to dry, we put our own stuff away), me and the missus have a very equal relationship in that respect, but we also both do alot for each other that we dont really want to do but do it cos were together (not sexual stuff).
> 
> as for the pill, thats her call, not mine, women do have their own mind you know and my missus has skills so not getting it up is never a problem. and tbh i find your post quite sexist as you seemed to assigned all the cooking and cleaning rolls to the woman and its kinda sad that SOME grown women still think like this in 2015


however..mss M didn't suggest ur mrs didn't have skills...she suggested u not being able to get it up..and tbf their are numerous natural reasons why..we don't say it's ALL ur fault when u can't.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Nice try. 140 is still more than most anyway lol.


6 plates is 260 in powerlifting terms.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> however..mss M didn't suggest ur mrs didn't have skills...she suggested u not being able to get it up..and tbf their are numerous natural reasons why..*we don't say it's ALL ur fault when u can't.*


But you think it....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> fecking LOL....are u serious....
> 
> so if u don't wanna do any of that..don't ..i do all of the above myself


But my missus wants me to do those things, so I do them. That was kinda the point



Skye666 said:


> however..mss M didn't suggest ur mrs didn't have skills...she suggested dumping hit not be able to get it up ..and tbf their are numerous natural reasons why..we don't say it's ALL ur fault when u can't.


im assuming they are typos and not a reference to scat sex or anything (which would prob cause me to not get it up lol) but if an instance occurred when Mr floppy appeared then at least I would of be making the effort to please her and not dismissing her needs out of hand which is what I was referring to in my initial post


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> But you think it....


no not at all...( we know it) :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> But my missus wants me to do those things, so I do them. That was kinda the point
> 
> im assuming they are typos and not a reference to scat sex or anything (which would prob cause me to not get it up lol) but if an instance occurred when Mr floppy appeared then at least I would of be making the effort to please her and not dismissing her needs out of hand which is what I was referring to in my initial post


I know in life sometimes we 'should' compromise...but in truth u shouldn't really do anything u don't want to do it will be Inside festering and eventually come out in other ways ...rows, outbursts, etc if u don't like her friends for example..it's ok isn't it? U shouldn't have to.

Lol I don't know what the dumping hit was all about ( funny though )

when it comes to sex surely it's just Like being hungry...both u and partner won't always be hungry at the same time will u ...so would u stuff food in ya mouth just to please her coz she's starving but ur not......I wouldn't


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I know in life sometimes we 'should' compromise...but in truth u shouldn't really do anything u don't want to do it will be Inside festering and eventually come out in other ways ...rows, outbursts, etc if u don't like her friends for example..it's ok isn't it? U shouldn't have to.
> 
> Lol I don't know what the dumping hit was all about ( funny though )
> 
> when it comes to sex surely it's just Like being hungry...both u and partner won't always be hungry at the same time will u ...so would u stuff food in ya mouth just to please her coz she's starving but ur not......I wouldn't


Using the food analogy, if me and the missus are both hungry, we will have a meal. If one of us is hungry, the other one will happily make a snack, if one of us is hungry and the other one is out then we will make ourselves a snack.

But if we werleft to always make our own snacks then its inevitable that at some point there would be a yearning for a meal (Human nature) and and going out for food would become tempting.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> Using the food analogy, if me and the missus are both hungry, we will have a meal. If one of us is hungry, the other one will happily make a snack, if one of us is hungry and the other one is out then we will make ourselves a snack.
> 
> But if we werleft to always make our own snacks then its inevitable that at some point there would be a yearning for a meal (Human nature) and and going out for food would become tempting.


re food analogy..perfect!!! So don't expect the mrs to shag u if she doNT want to( and before u say u don't expect her to blah blah I'm talking in general,about the original posts I have to do this coz ppl loose track and go off on a tangent ) ..just pretend ur hungry and she's out..MAKE UR OWN.. And if u yearn for a meal than a snack...MAKE A BIGGER ONE..and when she comes home tell her all about it ..it might kick start her to getting hungry too without being force fed.


----------

